# DS #2337: Summon Night: Twin Age (USA)



## JPH (Jun 5, 2008)

^^ndsrelease-3270^^


Note: If you're experiencing problems playing this ROM on your G6 Lite or M3 Perfect, make sure to upgrade to G6 U-Disk Manager 5.1 / M3 Perfect v36a.


----------



## Deadmon (Jun 5, 2008)

Awesome! Loved the first game.


----------



## SaiZou (Jun 5, 2008)

yes! been waiting for a while now...


----------



## Guile589 (Jun 5, 2008)

YES! It's finally here^^


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 5, 2008)

Finally. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I hope it's as good as they say it is.


----------



## wilddenim (Jun 5, 2008)

I've been playing for 10 minutes so far it's good. I haven't tried the first game - well, it's in Japanese..


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jun 5, 2008)

Whats this game about? Any good?


----------



## JPH (Jun 5, 2008)

I've taken the liberty of typing Nintendo Power's review of the game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




---

*When it comes* to the cctions portion of action role playing, Summon Night: Twin Age delivers. The top-down combat is simple, responsive, and makes perfect use of the DS's touch controls. Tapping enemies to attack and tapping or dragging on the enviroment to move is thoroughly inuitive; I'd even say that the character movement is more satisfying than that of The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass (well, except on the occasions when I got caught on background objects). The comabt also has plenty of depth, due to a huge array of weapons, armor, accessories, special attacks, support skills, and items, as well as two distinct palyable characters that you can switch between with a simple screen tap. Excellent hand-drawn anime-style graphics, quality voice work, and an intriguing story help round out the package. But while the presentation and combat are wonderfully robust, other aspects of the game are very shallow; in fat, there really isn't much else to it. THere are no towns, tools, or puzzles, and almost every dungeon follows the same predictable pattern. The game has some Al issues, too: some bosses can be incredibly cheap (they become invincible for extended periods while charging up brutal special attacks), and sometimes my CPU-controlled partners refused to heal or attack, even when our friendship levels were maxed out. It's also unfortunate that there's no co-op mode - since you're always accompanied by an ideal addition. Despite room for improvement, Summon Night is quite enjoyable; what it does, it does very well. Players looking for a more well-rounded fantasy adventure, however, will have to conjure up something else.

Rating: *7.5*

---

*Screenshots*


----------



## Anakir (Jun 5, 2008)

this makes me sad I still need to get a DS because of last occasion. Oh well, I'll stock up in my microSD.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm gonna try this. Might be good.


----------



## feds4u (Jun 5, 2008)

Awesome! Can't wait to play this game.


----------



## m3rox (Jun 5, 2008)

strange, I was going to grab this but all my sources are either down (vast majority of them) or don't have it up yet.

I was just looking at this one yesterday too, didn't expect it to be out so soon


----------



## wilddenim (Jun 5, 2008)

Anakir said:
			
		

> this makes me sad I still need to get a DS because of last occasion. Oh well, I'll stock up in my microSD.



Know the feeling. 

What happened?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 5, 2008)

its kinda like lost magic. where you control with the stylus and stuff. its cute :]
has nice cut scenes and voiceovers


----------



## Rehehelly (Jun 5, 2008)

Sources
must
update

Need fix of summon night


----------



## SleepingDragon (Jun 5, 2008)

This is supposed to be really great.  It will be all I play the next few days (except for Super Dodgeball Brawlers, of course).


----------



## DeepFriedAsian (Jun 5, 2008)

Awesome! More Summon Night for the people!


----------



## SinR (Jun 5, 2008)

i thought Swordcraft Story (GBA one) was pretty cool, i might give this one a try and see how it is


----------



## abaddon41_80 (Jun 5, 2008)

Rehehelly said:
			
		

> Sources
> must
> update
> 
> Need fix of summon night



Seconded


----------



## masvill20 (Jun 5, 2008)

abaddon41_80 said:
			
		

> Rehehelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thirded.

Apparently, IGN likes this game, they game it an 8.2.


----------



## Kusan (Jun 5, 2008)

Fourthed (???)
I guess I'll have to wait..


----------



## akuchan (Jun 5, 2008)

omg yess i was so surprised to see this.. it wasn't here 5 minutes ago..and already so many posts x_x lol


----------



## DeepFriedAsian (Jun 5, 2008)

Uh, if anyone was wondering, it works on R4/M3DSS with the latest firmware.


----------



## Anakir (Jun 5, 2008)

wilddenim said:
			
		

> Anakir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=82039&hl=broke






.


----------



## The Viztard (Jun 5, 2008)

masvill20 said:
			
		

> abaddon41_80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...aheeemm...FIFTHED!...wait...is that a word? along with seconded and thirded and fourthed?

uhhh...ok then...i say i FIFTH the notion...


----------



## Trebuchet (Jun 5, 2008)

masvill20 said:
			
		

> abaddon41_80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent, I was wondering


----------



## mrchew (Jun 5, 2008)

got it and its great


----------



## m3rox (Jun 5, 2008)

I call BS on it being dumped.  It's not on any rom sites, and it's not on the main newsgroup.


----------



## The Viztard (Jun 5, 2008)

m3rox said:
			
		

> I call BS on it being dumped.  It's not on any rom sites, and it's not on the main newsgroup.


lol...i hope not...oh and by the way...has Commando Steel Disaster been dumped yet? or will it ever?...just wonderin...


----------



## Saylient_Dreams (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh man... I completely forgot about this.... I loved the first two on GBA, wish Atlus released the 3rd one T____T Anyways.. *hopes the same dialogue is here*


----------



## mrchew (Jun 5, 2008)

m3rox said:
			
		

> I call BS on it being dumped.  It's not on any rom sites, and it's not on the main newsgroup.


im playing it to bad i cant say were i got it


----------



## xXxShot (Jun 5, 2008)

m3rox said:
			
		

> I call BS on it being dumped.  It's not on any rom sites, and it's not on the main newsgroup.


I am unable to find this as well.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 5, 2008)

m3rox said:
			
		

> I call BS on it being dumped.  It's not on any rom sites, and it's not on the main newsgroup.



I can vouch that it's been dumped.  Don't forget to read the NFO and say thanks to Bob.


----------



## kynealdyr (Jun 5, 2008)

And here I was, hoping I'd have something to play at work until 7am since I work ovrenights....


----------



## Rehehelly (Jun 5, 2008)

mrchew said:
			
		

> m3rox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pix or it didn't happen


----------



## Little (Jun 5, 2008)

uhm. it is out.... this release was just put up very quickly. want pix do you want? the file on my desktop?


----------



## wilddenim (Jun 5, 2008)

Anakir - that's so crap. So sorry for you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's out. I've got it on my DS. It's good so far... I can give you screenshot of my DS if you want?


----------



## BakuFunn (Jun 5, 2008)

You could just rename a file, so that wont work. I really dont care, for i know maybe only like one site would have it right now. The reporter must have godly sources!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 5, 2008)

Rehehelly said:
			
		

> mrchew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob Evil (Jun 5, 2008)

BakuFunn said:
			
		

> You could just rename a file, so that wont work. I really dont care, for i know maybe only like one site would have it right now.* The reporter must have godly sources!*



He does


----------



## Little (Jun 5, 2008)

nice one trolley dave =D


----------



## xXxShot (Jun 5, 2008)

*frantically continues searching*


----------



## multiboy2k (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm playing it as well. Great game so far!


----------



## Trebuchet (Jun 5, 2008)

xXxShot said:
			
		

> *frantically continues searching*



*click*click*click*


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 5, 2008)

Little said:
			
		

> nice one trolley dave =D



Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I would've grabbed a few more but my machine sucks at running NO$GBA in DS mode.

edit : @TBE Cheers geezer!


----------



## wilddenim (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## Rehehelly (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm going to cry and continue watching one piece

o_o'


----------



## Seven (Jun 5, 2008)

...Jeez.

I just trimmed the file and it shaved off a good 61 MB.


----------



## xXxShot (Jun 5, 2008)

I must be very dense...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 5, 2008)

xXxShot said:
			
		

> I must be very dense...



Do iron bars shatter when struck against you?


----------



## xXxShot (Jun 5, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> xXxShot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On occasion. =]


----------



## JPH (Jun 5, 2008)

*winks at Bob Evil* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Guys, just wait. It'll spread around soon.


----------



## xXxShot (Jun 5, 2008)

^^^
Thanks


----------



## Arkansaw (Jun 5, 2008)

sure thing, we're not gonna kill ourselves over it since this isn't even ff4


----------



## xXxShot (Jun 5, 2008)

Arkansaw said:
			
		

> sure thing, we're not gonna kill ourselves over it since this isn't even ff4


Hahahaha! Good one. =]


----------



## Rehehelly (Jun 5, 2008)

Arkansaw said:
			
		

> sure thing, we're not gonna kill ourselves over it since this isn't even ff4



Wait til DQ IV & IX

Huahuahua


----------



## asuri (Jun 5, 2008)

heheh found it---it isnt on organized rom site though... FINALLY i touch my ds


----------



## kikoexe (Jun 5, 2008)

found it.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the one i got was an independent release though..


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jun 5, 2008)

I still can't find it anywhere on my sources......  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







On another note, how's the dub on the game? Is it any good?


----------



## Arkansaw (Jun 5, 2008)

dada!


----------



## TehLink (Jun 5, 2008)

For those of you that have it and are using an R4, is it working for you? Mine comes up with a save file can't be read error thingy.


----------



## Rehehelly (Jun 5, 2008)

TehLink said:
			
		

> For those of you that have it and are using an R4, is it working for you? Mine comes up with a save file can't be read error thingy.



Works a treat so far.


----------



## wilddenim (Jun 5, 2008)

Jamesco said:
			
		

> Uh, if anyone was wondering, it works on R4/M3DSS with the latest firmware.




You got the latest firmware, TehLink?

Can't help more - Cyclods.


----------



## Arkansaw (Jun 5, 2008)

I just realized its pure touch screen :/

edit: on some screens only, but nvmind pple will figure out by themselves


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jun 5, 2008)

Looks like IGN 8.2ed it. Not bad...not bad at all.

http://ds.ign.com/articles/879/879082p1.html
_
"...if we put Twin Age head to head with the likes of Lunar Nights or Children of Mana, we’d take Twin Age hands-down. The combat is fun, the customization is deep, and the presentation is slick and polished."_


----------



## StingX (Jun 5, 2008)

reminds me a lot of Star Ocean for SNES


----------



## Trebuchet (Jun 5, 2008)

Rehehelly said:
			
		

> Arkansaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait for FFTA2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Imagine if this one got the moogle of death !!


----------



## wilddenim (Jun 5, 2008)

Then I'd see guys threatening to kill themselves if they get Moogle of Death on FFTA2 too!!

EDIT: 91 users are reading this thread - is that a record?


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 5, 2008)

TehLink said:
			
		

> For those of you that have it and are using an R4, is it working for you? Mine comes up with a save file can't be read error thingy.



Same thing happened to me...updated to the latest firmware and now all is good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now off to some gaming.


----------



## TehLink (Jun 5, 2008)

Hmm, let me check out it out lol, I haven't updated it for a while let's see...
Just updated and it's working, stupid me lol. Thanks for reminding me guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Onto the game!


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 5, 2008)

TehLink said:
			
		

> Hmm, let me check out it out lol, I haven't updated it for a while let's see...
> Just updated and it's working, stupid me lol. Thanks for reminding me guys
> 
> 
> ...



Happy gaming! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm glad we don't have to wait for the _almighty_ latest firmware update to be able to play this. Haha.


----------



## GexX2 (Jun 5, 2008)

Note to any g6 lite users who are late on updating (=/


----------



## Trebuchet (Jun 5, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> TehLink said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same on M3, update guys!


----------



## superkrm (Jun 5, 2008)

geez i need to get better sources.
finally got it.
now wheres my ds!

no workie cyclo maybe ncard or ez3


----------



## Gamer (Jun 5, 2008)

Does it work fine on a SC-Slot2?


----------



## jagviper (Jun 5, 2008)

Edit: Never mind, thanks JPH


----------



## JPH (Jun 5, 2008)

jagviper said:
			
		

> Anyone get it working on Slot-2 M3 Perfect?


I've added a note to the release post.


----------



## Dylan (Jun 5, 2008)

hoping to get a new microSD this weekend so does it work on cycloDS?


----------



## The Viztard (Jun 5, 2008)

The Viztard said:
			
		

> masvill20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hehe...found it! mwhaha...*cough* *cough* although i havent tried it yet...just waitin...


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 5, 2008)

Woah. It has 60mb of dummy data


----------



## superkrm (Jun 5, 2008)

xblackoutx said:
			
		

> hoping to get a new microSD this weekend so does it work on cycloDS?



didnt work on my cyclods but it did work on my ncard


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jun 5, 2008)

superkrm said:
			
		

> xblackoutx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm still just watching the opening, and probably won't be able to play much of it for now, but it did load okay on my CycloDS. However, I haven't updated my firmware in a while, so perhaps the newer firmware doesn't work with it.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jun 5, 2008)

F*CK! My save file got corrupted somehow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

All of a sudden, it stopped, and I turned it off and on again, then it says it got corrupted!!!!!

asdjofajsdadjfkal;sdfjkal;sdf

Great game though. Too bad some of the voices are terrible (Reiha's is pretty bad. Aldo's is decent at least.)


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 5, 2008)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> superkrm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uhm i think it does..well im using 1.4beta


----------



## jagviper (Jun 5, 2008)

Edit: Stupid question, nvm


----------



## superkrm (Jun 5, 2008)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> superkrm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he he
im v1.3
that maybe why

ok not maybe exactly


----------



## JPH (Jun 5, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> uhm i think it does..well im using 1.4beta



Downgrade to a stable version.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 5, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D: i like homebrew soft reset though
and plus, maybe summon night didnt work on 1.31...

oh. and here's my two cents..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prVjLv8Iohg
just a quick preview of the gameplay if you wanna see what its like before getting it


----------



## Gasp (Jun 5, 2008)

this game have multiplayer mode, lan or wifi? D:

and ...ai need fin this game xD


----------



## seren (Jun 5, 2008)

Just grabbed it and it loads up fine on my AK2


----------



## Saylient_Dreams (Jun 5, 2008)

Finally got around to testing it. Works well on my Edge. *makes plans to buy this game*
Played till chapter 3, the battle system takes time getting used to. Managing more than one character is sometimes a pain, they'll use up their skills and items pretty quick, unless you turn that off manually. This one is a buy for me


----------



## NYCvinster (Jun 5, 2008)

I utterly and completely fell in love with Summon Knight for the GBA.  I must have played though the game completely at least 3 times.  This one looks like a completely different animal.  Add in the fact that I can't read Japanese very well, has left me wondering if I should import this title.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 5, 2008)

NYCvinster said:
			
		

> I utterly and completely fell in love with Summon Knight for the GBA.  I must have played though the game completely at least 3 times.  This one looks like a completely different animal.  Add in the fact that I can't read Japanese very well, has left me wondering if I should import this title.


...its in english..


----------



## mrchew (Jun 5, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> NYCvinster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 PWND


----------



## xaznwi3rd0 (Jun 5, 2008)

YOU DON'T KNOW HOW LONG I'VE BEEN WAITING FOR THIS GAME!!! YESS FINALLY!!!!!


----------



## shadowboy (Jun 5, 2008)

FUXXORHAXMAXPOWER!
I have a job that keeps me till late every night from right after school gets out till around 8, and then I have homework, so I can't play till school is out in 2 weeks!  T_T  I want meh fix!


----------



## omatic (Jun 5, 2008)

mrchew said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, he's seriously pwned. Now he'll have to suffer through playing the game in a language he can actually read. Absolutely pwned.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 5, 2008)

omatic said:
			
		

> mrchew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From what I remember...there were also other games that were mistaken as having a Japanese language rather than English...I guess it's from the assumption that all the good games are in Japanese.


----------



## Destructobot (Jun 5, 2008)

It appears that you can undub this game by simply copying over the sound.sdat file from the Japanese version. I've just barely started the game, but it seems to work fine so far...


----------



## psycoblaster (Jun 5, 2008)

came out so soon


----------



## Arkansaw (Jun 5, 2008)

is anyone finding summon night too easy? you start off with some high level skills and 50x 200hp potions...it's almost like a trainer


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 5, 2008)

Damn...can't find it anywhere >
Looks pretty good


----------



## Curley5959 (Jun 5, 2008)

hahahaha Found it first look HAHAHAHA!! HAHAHA cough cough cough Ah splutter HAHAHAHA LOSERS

sorry


----------



## moozxy (Jun 5, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> It appears that you can undub this game by simply copying over the sound.sdat file from the Japanese version. I've just barely started the game, but it seems to work fine so far...


I'm scared of doing this incase it's like TWEWY and the last scene is all spoken. I had the Japanese voice on the english so I had no idea what was going on. I finished it 3am, then went back on the computer to get the english original then replayed the last battle so I could understand lol.


----------



## ShadowXP (Jun 5, 2008)

wasn't expecting this today! will add it to my queue of games to play


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jun 5, 2008)

Still waiting for it to be released on my site...damn.  Oh well, maybe when I wake up and have no time to play it due to work.  =P

Edit:  Managed to get it, thankfully.  Waiting for it to finish so I can pop it in and check it out!


----------



## moozxy (Jun 5, 2008)

Doesn't work on R4 1.17, works on 1.18.


----------



## Evolution888 (Jun 5, 2008)

does anyone know if it works on the DSTT ? .... and i really need a new source.... taking forever for mine to get it up


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 5, 2008)

nice game... gba versions were fantastic
obviously such games have the same pattern and sometimes the ally may not do what u want but still the game remains good
Note: The best ally cooperation is in FF12 in which the gambit system which at first i didn't know what to expect (i thought it would not be well made), turned out to be the best ally control system i have ever seen plus the game rocked too!


----------



## Tiddle (Jun 5, 2008)

Evolution888 said:
			
		

> does anyone know if it works on the DSTT ? .... and i really need a new source.... taking forever for mine to get it up


----------



## solange82200 (Jun 5, 2008)

It works perfectly well on my Cyclo, I have firmware 1.4beta. I love the Cyclo DS


----------



## Doggy124 (Jun 5, 2008)

Waiting for so long


----------



## bundax (Jun 5, 2008)

I only get a White Screen with Slot 2 Supercard SD...

How to fix it?


----------



## wilddenim (Jun 5, 2008)

xblackoutx said:
			
		

> hoping to get a new microSD this weekend so does it work on cycloDS?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I use 1.31 CycloDS and it works perfectly.


----------



## chibigon (Jun 5, 2008)

Has anyone got it to work on M3Lite?

(its an old card but I'll upgrade it when it fails me completely xD)


----------



## abaddon41_80 (Jun 5, 2008)

Just downloaded it but my DS is at home right now so how is it?  From the screens it looks a lot like Lost Magic/FF12 (they were almost the same game) combined with Zelda: PH


----------



## Gamer (Jun 5, 2008)

bundax said:
			
		

> I only get a White Screen with Slot 2 Supercard SD...
> 
> How to fix it?



Just tested it and it works, default settings +trim... FW 1.85 Patcher 2.66

I Have a SC Rumble SD, but i believe the compat. is the same


----------



## Zantagor (Jun 5, 2008)

Now, how many of you folks will actually be buying the game? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I know I am as soon as I see it in store over here


----------



## mikagami (Jun 5, 2008)

Wish they stuck to the Tales-clone battle system.


----------



## wilddenim (Jun 5, 2008)

Well, if I don't finish the game before UK release I might buy it but knowing UK releases - they will take AGES!!

Just look at #2338 NDS.


----------



## jagviper (Jun 5, 2008)

chibigon said:
			
		

> Has anyone got it to work on M3Lite?
> 
> (its an old card but I'll upgrade it when it fails me completely xD)



Yeah i got it working, upgrade to the newest game manager (36a) and use no reset, 1x, force rw, and no trim


----------



## concealed identi (Jun 5, 2008)

Wow, this game totally reminded me why I hate RPGs. I think I killed 5 creatures in the first 30 minutes of play, but read a novel's worth of dribble written by some shut-in otaku. It got a lot more fun after that, though. The menu system could be streamlined a bit (putting and using items in the quick-menu thing is a breeze, but doing anything else is sub-menu hell), but the actual battling and stuff is pretty damn fun. Reminds me of Diablo for nerds. Ok, Diablo was for nerds, so I mean Diablo for anime nerds. I'll keep playing it for now, like Soma Bringer I can just barely manage to enjoy the gameplay enough to ignore the story and theme.


----------



## Saylient_Dreams (Jun 5, 2008)

Wondering... is this the remake of the PS2 version that was strategy like? I've never played that one. For me this one is kinda on the bottom of the three I've played, its dialogue sucks! >.< What happened to the lesbianism? Hahahah. It likes the comedy the two on the gba are full of. However it's still has something captivating about it that keeps me playing. At first I hated the strategy part, but now I like it. So buying it.


----------



## OuTee (Jun 5, 2008)

Really good game but to easy IMHO...


----------



## Twiffles (Jun 5, 2008)

There's hentai of this game already, well it's old so of course. >_>

So US FINALLY got this game? XD


----------



## Artheido (Jun 5, 2008)

TehLink said:
			
		

> For those of you that have it and are using an R4, is it working for you? Mine comes up with a save file can't be read error thingy.



Same issue, using 1.17.

First I thought it was the trimmer so I played without the trimming and it still never worked.

I'm guessing it's a 1.17 thing, expect kernel 1.18 very soon =]

EDIT: Oh wow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 1.18 came out a while ago... Never realised =/ Trying with 1.18...

EDIT2: Works with 1.18


----------



## osirisFIVE (Jun 5, 2008)

I feel the game should have fully utilized the controls on the DS.

Shoulder and face buttons aren't used at all besides the 'A' button when scrolling through dialogue.
Otherwise, great stylus controls, gameplay and addictive-ness. I'm certainly going to finish this.

I'm not much of a challenge kind of person, but I would feel many people would think the game's too easy.
The hardest part so far was defeating the guy who brought them to the peaceful town place.

Shit, that guy made me use 10 200mp pots.


----------



## SleepingDragon (Jun 5, 2008)

This game is turning out to be everything I thought it could be and more, _so far_.  The art and voice work is really creatively done, and the combat controls are very fun and intuitive.  Will report back once I've played it a bit more, but so far 8/10


----------



## NeoWoeN (Jun 5, 2008)

5/10 , don't like full stylus controls.


----------



## Smashingblue (Jun 5, 2008)

Has anyone gotten this to work in an M3 Perfect MiniSD? I tried the G6 software to write the ROM to the MiniSD card, but it still did not work. I'm running the latest M3 firmware on my card based on what's posted in the downloads section of GBAtemp.


----------



## jagviper (Jun 5, 2008)

Smashingblue said:
			
		

> Has anyone gotten this to work in an M3 Perfect MiniSD? I tried the G6 software to write the ROM to the MiniSD card, but it still did not work. I'm running the latest M3 firmware on my card based on what's posted in the downloads section of GBAtemp.


You can't use the G6 software, you have to use the new M3 software (V36a) with 1X, force rw, no trim and no reset


----------



## Evolution888 (Jun 5, 2008)

dstt version 1.10 was released in march.. it does not fix summon night


----------



## Zerrix (Jun 5, 2008)

Finally!
Awesome game!
I´ve been waiting for it a while ago!


----------



## Heran Bago (Jun 5, 2008)

Trimmed did not work on CycloDS Evolution with 1.3 firmware.
DID work on 1.31


----------



## chibigon (Jun 5, 2008)

jagviper said:
			
		

> chibigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! I'll try it out when I get home.


----------



## layzieyez (Jun 5, 2008)

Has anyone got this to work with Sakura english hacked version for M3 Real?  Worked on my EDGE and AK2 card.


----------



## speedman70 (Jun 5, 2008)

it looks cool but i get a problem it say:WARNING the save data could not be accessed please turn your ds of 

i have r4     help me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






tyvm


----------



## ShadowXP (Jun 5, 2008)

speedman70 said:
			
		

> it looks cool but i get a problem it say:WARNING the save data could not be accessed please turn your ds of
> 
> i have r4     help me
> 
> ...



yep, i get this too. i'm just wondering if i have outdated firmware (1.17 is my version IIRC)


----------



## mike10003 (Jun 5, 2008)

ShadowXP said:
			
		

> speedman70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Update to 1.18


----------



## Batman55 (Jun 5, 2008)

Mine is not working, I have M3 simply v1.14. It says always that I need to reinsert the card or something. Can someone help me please? Is there a firmware above 1.14, thanks?


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 5, 2008)

Mine works on mah Cyclods. Also, This game is a talkative


----------



## mrchew (Jun 5, 2008)

has anyone beaten Mardin yet? This game has been really easy up until this fight i cant seem to beat him


----------



## Ranma (Jun 5, 2008)

layzieyez said:
			
		

> Has anyone got this to work with Sakura english hacked version for M3 Real?  Worked on my EDGE and AK2 card.



I wasn't able to. But then, for some reason I also get black screens when using the current M3 Real firmware, so I think an update is needed all round. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




At least I have Lego Indiana Jones until there's a fix for it.


----------



## oneeter (Jun 5, 2008)

Ez Flash IV users: make sure you get the latest .dll patch


----------



## neveras (Jun 6, 2008)

Ranma said:
			
		

> layzieyez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I have a G6 Real, and no dice for me either, I can play a bit but then I get a black screen.


----------



## Destructobot (Jun 6, 2008)

Batman55 said:
			
		

> Mine is not working, I have M3 simply v1.14. It says always that I need to reinsert the card or something. Can someone help me please? Is there a firmware above 1.14, thanks?


Works for me on the Simply with 1.14 (that is the latest loader). Try copying the game and the loader to the memory card again (don't forget to delete _DS_MENU.SYS). If that doesn't work, try reformatting the card.


----------



## Arkansaw (Jun 6, 2008)

mrchew said:
			
		

> has anyone beaten Mardin yet? This game has been really easy up until this fight i cant seem to beat him



Land Slash/Sword Dance and keep on healing with pots

will be even easier if Reiha has more points in Heal (which I forgot and thus had to rely mostly on Aldo)


----------



## osirisFIVE (Jun 6, 2008)

Arkansaw said:
			
		

> mrchew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's this Land Slash you speak of?

I spammed the Attack Up and Sword Dance.
Oh yeah, heal with Reiha.


----------



## T-hug (Jun 6, 2008)

Played a few hours last night and I really like the game.  Very glad it has the R+B fast skip text like all Atlus games XD some of the dialogue is aweful!

The main guy reminds me of Django from Boktai, guess it's the scarf and spikey hair!


----------



## Arkansaw (Jun 6, 2008)

osirisFIVE said:
			
		

> Arkansaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's one of the higher ranked skills you start with Aldo, if you don't have it maybe the skill is randomly chosen at game start


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 6, 2008)

nice release but man is the trim file a little too much
from 128 to 66... it's like oh we need to remove 2 mb to stick it in the 64mb cart but hey who cares...
Nice game though


----------



## Evilkoko (Jun 6, 2008)

Atlus is seriously on fire with their DS lineup! Keep it up!


----------



## MaxTeel (Jun 6, 2008)

Still can't  make it work in my G6 Lite. Already upgraded to Disk Manager 5.1, and eve upgraded the loader.
Sqafe mode gives me a black screen, while any other gives me a white creen. I tested the rom in an emulator, so I believe there is no problem with the it.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 6, 2008)

First DS RPG I've finished since Rocket Slime!  I nearly finished TWEWY but RPG fatigue settled in.

Really enjoyed this game, it is a lot different to previous Summon Night games.  Felt very polished, had a lot of depth in it.  Was a bit too easy though, never felt like I was in danger of not having enough cash or items and the missions were just typical RPG/fantasy fare but overall I enjoyed it to the end.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 6, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> First DS RPG I've finished since Rocket Slime!  I nearly finished TWEWY but RPG fatigue settled in.
> 
> Really enjoyed this game, it is a lot different to previous Summon Night games.  Felt very polished, had a lot of depth in it.  Was a bit too easy though, never felt like I was in danger of not having enough cash or items and the missions were just typical RPG/fantasy fare but overall I enjoyed it to the end.


you finished the game already? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



its only been like what, 2, 3 days?
so about how long is it?


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 6, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Took about 17 hours, might have been quicker if my kid didn't try to eat my DS.

Not been able to sleep for a few days so played this instead.

The first two Summon Night PSX games will be ported to the DS in Japan soon, I'm hoping that Atlus brings them over here too.


----------



## Zerrix (Jun 6, 2008)

Curley5959 said:
			
		

> hahahaha Found it first look HAHAHAHA!! HAHAHA cough cough cough Ah splutter HAHAHAHA LOSERS
> 
> sorry



you are the biggest one...


----------



## xdarkx (Jun 6, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> The first two Summon Night PSX games will be ported to the DS in Japan soon, I'm hoping that Atlus brings them over here too.



The first SN game is already ported to ds in Japan...


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 6, 2008)

xdarkx said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, I wrote it up as well.


----------



## ice252 (Jun 7, 2008)

Quick question, are we supposed to start with 50x 200hp and 50x 200mp pots as well as having two high level skills from the beginning. Because seriously, it's like playing with cheats on through an already pretty easy game.


----------



## Narin (Jun 7, 2008)

ice252 said:
			
		

> Quick question, are we supposed to start with 50x 200hp and 50x 200mp pots as well as having two high level skills from the beginning. Because seriously, it's like playing with cheats on through an already pretty easy game.


The english version of the game had some starting bonuses added to them to make the games easier for the none hardcore gamers.


----------



## Arkansaw (Jun 7, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> ice252 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and interestingly, one of the starting skills - Land Slash turn out to be more effective than the highest ranked skills in the game.
I can attest now that I have fully completed the game including the EX stage, it is insanely effective against both mobs and bosses without the extra animation =P


----------



## kikoexe (Jun 7, 2008)

just want to share this "problem" that im having.. after getting the game over screen and after pressing start or touching the touchscreen, the game brings me back to the main menu screen.. but only the New Game and Sound Test options are enabled.. Load option was disabled so I cannot load my saved game.. what i do is i turn off the DS and start the game again in order to have the load option enabled.. im using an acekard 2 with bliss' firmware..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





is this a problem with the game or with the cart that im using? tia..


----------



## ShadowsAbyss (Jun 8, 2008)

Ranma said:
			
		

> layzieyez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm having the same problem too with my M3. Was so psyched to play and then i got a black screen D:. Hopefully there is a fix soon or i'll have to wait for megaman starforce 2 and final fantasy tactics A2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Kamakazie (Jun 9, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> ice252 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Crazy, usually we get a harder version of the game.


----------



## thedicemaster (Jun 9, 2008)

http://narutrans.freehostia.com/startnds.ext
(codes provided by nori2nori)
service pack 1 for the english hacked m3sakura
it was released before summon nights twin age(not released for hacked-english m3s until now), but somehow they did fix the black/white screen problems with it.
m3manager 3.7e(m3/g6real original firmware) also runs it fine.


----------



## osirisFIVE (Jun 10, 2008)

I don't like using my Justice Edge skill because that thing has a frikkin' 30 second cutscene.

I'm better off sticking with my Land Slash and Sword Dance shit.


----------



## GameSoul (Jun 10, 2008)

osirisFIVE said:
			
		

> I don't like using my Justice Edge skill because that thing has a frikkin' 30 second cutscene.
> 
> I'm better off sticking with my Land Slash and Sword Dance shit.


There's a magical button that skips the cutscene. Start


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jun 10, 2008)

9-Voltage said:
			
		

> osirisFIVE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol. And I was just gonna say that. Yes, start skips the cutscene.

Also, this game was disappointing. Or at least compared to the original GBA games. It's still very interesting, but didn't fullfil my expectations.


----------



## Leon1977 (Jun 10, 2008)

MaxTeel said:
			
		

> Still can't  make it work in my G6 Lite. Already upgraded to Disk Manager 5.1, and eve upgraded the loader.
> Sqafe mode gives me a black screen, while any other gives me a white creen. I tested the rom in an emulator, so I believe there is no problem with the it.



same here.


----------



## KalintZ (Jun 11, 2008)

Doesn't work in Supercard slot 2. Even if the japanese version worked.


----------



## Wekker (Jun 11, 2008)

chain attack skill ruined the whole game...
you can easyly complete the whole game without upgrade any skills, just keep using the level 1 or level 2 chain attack skill...
i was wishing that that skill would be rank 10 or higher skill, or at least that the mana cost is more than just 50, 300 - 500 SP would stop peoples from using it too often, and with that skill it often does more damage than any other skill and faster.


----------



## Gamer (Jun 12, 2008)

KalintZ said:
			
		

> Doesn't work in Supercard slot 2. Even if the japanese version worked.



I tried a week ago, and worked fine. FW 1.85 Patcher 2.66. Default Settings + TRIM. 

What problem u have?


----------



## KalintZ (Jun 14, 2008)

Now it works ! Thanks to you Gamer, i didn't know the 2.66 was out.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 21, 2008)

Having problems with playing this on my M3Real.
Rom is trimmed, and Soft-Reset is on (have put it out to, but nothing helps)
The rom starts, the M3Sakura coming soon screen comes, then both the screens are black.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Jun 27, 2008)

ojsinnerz said:
			
		

> 9-Voltage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol if only i knew that when I was playing xD

Besdies that Land Slash worked fine.

Game was pretty good, I've seen better

Like Link to the Past. =D


----------

